# Overnighting at Dunquirk port



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I believe you can stay overnight in the port after leaving the ferry. We are getting the 22.00 from dover next thursday, so a few hours kip in the port would be good.

Anybody got any details please.

Olley


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, no details but you can see people parked-up on the right as you enter port. Sorry but i dunno how you get to where they are, but it shouldn't be to difficult they're near the fishermen.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Olley,

We have spent a couple of nights on the docks with no problems. We used the terminal building car park but you won't get in with your "Winnie".

There's plenty of space to park away from the immediate port area. 
It's a bit of a wilderness and it's off putting for the first timer abroad who happens to land in the dark.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

There is plenty of room in the lorry park. We landed late in the evening and ended up in it by mistake. We were off loaded between two trucker and followed them. So follow the truckers and then go right to the other end of the parking area where you will find plenty of room amongst lots of other motorhomers & well away from the truckers. Very quiet.. Coming back we used the terminal car park but your large unit as Don says wont be able to get in. 

Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, just a question of keeping my eyes open then, :lol: not worried about coming back (apart from not wanting to) as the ferry goes at 1800 sunday.

Olley


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

On the route de la maison blanche (follow signs to loon plage as you come out of the port) just before the N1 roundabout and just after you go under the railway line there is is a large layby on the left.

There is a very good photo of it on www.mappy.com but I cannot make a link work to the photo


----------

